# What’s happening over at pharmacom??



## enduser123 (Oct 9, 2022)

I placed an order on www.basicstero.ws on 9/29/2022. I sent the crypto payment on 9/30/2022. I filled out the payment details section about the transfer like 8 times now. When I check they payment details it shows the status as canceled, even though I’ve already confirmed the transaction went through to the correct address on the blockchain. I’ve sent so many messages to the contact us page but can’t seem to get a response. I’ve been ordering from the site for years and never had a problem.


----------



## TimRaznor (Oct 18, 2022)

Did they reply?


----------



## enduser123 (Oct 18, 2022)

As of yesterday Issue has been resolved. Just waiting for shipping and such now.


----------

